# Extended Warranty



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

Had my GTO for almost 3 years now, just wondering how many of you guys have the extended warranty. It will cost me about 1400 for 4 more years, worth it or what?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

RipTheSix said:


> Had my GTO for almost 3 years now, just wondering how many of you guys have the extended warranty. It will cost me about 1400 for 4 more years, worth it or what?


depends. in less than two years they would have denied me warranty due to mods. if you keep it stock and don't do work yourself then i'd say it was probably worth it


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I dont have no warranty anymore.
I think its really worth it if the car is still completely stock since now at some dealerships give you bull sh*t if you got some mods.
Just my thought.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I got a GMPP 3 yrs 36K miles no ded. 1575.00

Worth it? One serious issue could cost you the total cost of the warranty.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Yes worth it . paid for 3/36 and 100 bucks on the ded. now i have to take it in for rear end work and either new thremo or water pump. i paid just over a grand for mine. I think of it as insurance.


----------



## justin-branam (Oct 31, 2008)

i dont plan on modding mine much (maybe exhaust and intake), so i can put it back to stock really easy. the GTO i bought included a lifetime powertrain warranty, but if it hadnt, i would seriously think of getting the extended warranty after my original runs out.

i had a dakota 5.9 R/T that went through 3 transmissions and all were covered by the extended warranty.

*On another note though, you may want to wait just a bit to see what happens with GM. if for any reason they go under (ex. no bailout money from the taxpayers), that warranty could very well be useless.*


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

justin-branam said:


> i dont plan on modding mine much (maybe exhaust and intake), so i can put it back to stock really easy. the GTO i bought included a lifetime powertrain warranty, but if it hadnt, i would seriously think of getting the extended warranty after my original runs out.
> 
> i had a dakota 5.9 R/T that went through 3 transmissions and all were covered by the extended warranty.
> 
> *On another note though, you may want to wait just a bit to see what happens with GM. if for any reason they go under (ex. no bailout money from the taxpayers), that warranty could very well be useless.*


True, but the GMPP; you pay as you go. I was going to pay mine off in 3 installments but there is no incentive to. There's no interest. 76 a month for 18 months. If they go bankrupt, then my installments stop.


----------



## justin-branam (Oct 31, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> True, but the GMPP; you pay as you go. I was going to pay mine off in 3 installments but there is no incentive to. There's no interest. 76 a month for 18 months. If they go bankrupt, then my installments stop.



aahhhh. sweet deal.


----------



## thegoat627 (Nov 21, 2008)

Look into warranties other than gmpp and work over the phone or online w/ more than 1 dlr. I made a decent amount of money working car sales on extended warranties.

Ive had a personal situation where an extended warranty saved me $6k. So I would suggest one.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

RipTheSix said:


> Had my GTO for almost 3 years now, just wondering how many of you guys have the extended warranty. It will cost me about 1400 for 4 more years, worth it or what?


The extended warranty is a good thing to have as long as your car is FACTORY STOCK. If you have mods it will void the extended warranty


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

I didn't go with an extended warranty on my GTO, but in the past I have purchased extended warranties through AAA. they were much more inclusive than most dealership extended warranties and a lot cheaper too


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Ladimer (Dec 6, 2008)

I got a 5yr/100K mile warranty when I bought my 05 GTO with 4k miles 2 October's ago. I called the dealership and asked if a dyno tune would void my warranty, and they said no. But it wasn't a factory Pontiac dealership. It was a fairly good sized used car delearship that specialized in performance cars. I would just ask them first if any sort of mods will void an extended warranty.


----------

